# My Alienware wont boot up



## Lyre (Apr 25, 2013)

alright first I must say I know NOTHING about this stuff
I have an Alienware laptop that was given to me, it has worked farely well since I got it, a few weeks ago I started it up and it said there was no batter detected, I turned it off and havent used it again untill today when I was going to see what it would cost to fix the battery, I found a forum that said I needed to update my bios and so i clicked the link it downloaded and now when I try to boot up it says "Missing Opperating System"... 
I was able to get into the BIOS Setup Utility but have no clue how to fix the problem
this is what i know about this computer

Bios version: A01 
Product: Alienware M17x
Cpu type: Intel (R) core (tm)2 Quad
Cpu frequency: 2.00 ghz
Cache Ram: 6144 kb
Cpu id: 0001067A
SATA ODD: HL-DT-ST DVDRW/BDROM-(S3)

I only know that info from the Setup screen... I dont have the restore cd for this computer and I would really rather fix it myself then have to take it in and spend a lot of money... can it be done?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Sounds like the computer is ruined if you updated the BIOS to the incorrect version.

The BIOS should never be updated! Do to this will happen.

The only way to fix this would be to contact Dell.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

Does the laptop boot at all? Are you able to get into bios? What exactly happened when you clicked the link to update the bios? In the future don't update the bios on any pc unless it is necessary such as fixing a problem or upgrading the cpu on a pc.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you actually try to do the Bios update?
Try booting from and running a Linux CD. That will bypass the Hdd and let you know if the laptop will run.


----------



## Edgedev (Dec 8, 2007)

First off, updating the BIOS should be left to those that know what they are doing. Alienware uses Dell BIOS software. I have an M15x, and it's somewhere the equivalent of an XPS15.

It's probably missing the OS, because you also probably wiped the MBR or the OS itself. I'm not sure what program you used, or what step you took, but in the little information given I can only deduce that. 

You can always try to use the recovery disks from the computer, or go and find yourself a copy of Windows 7 and try to do a startup repair. You may need to rebuild the MBR just to SEE that you didn't format the drive or something.

With little to no experience in technology... all I can tell you is to take it to the nearest Best Buy, TigerDirect, or trustworthy tech shop and have them either try to fix it, or to rebuild the system from a fresh Windows 7 copy. Which is $$$.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Lyre said:


> I dont have the restore cd for this computer and I would really rather fix it myself then have to take it in and spend a lot of money.


If the Bios update was attempted and not successfully completed, it's very possible the Mobo is trashed.
Using a Linux CD costs nothing and will bypass the OS/Hdd to see if that or the PC it the problem.


----------



## Lyre (Apr 25, 2013)

Alright well after reading all of your answers and doing more research I think I may have figured out what to do, I do know about computers just not the Alien as it is a lot more high tech then my Acer, I updated the BIOS to fix a problem with the battery, it was the right download for that computer but I now realise I clicked the wrong link, it started the download and said it would shut the computer down as soon as it was done installing, It does boot up enough to where I can get to the BIOS setup screan, I have updated the BIOS on my Acer before to fix the battery and had no problems at all, Thanks everyone for your help Ill let yall know if it gets fixed


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Bios updates are very rarely ever required and should only be done if the update actually addresses the particular problem(s) you are experiencing.
Best of luck.


----------



## Edgedev (Dec 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by Edgedev View Post
If you want to fix it yourself, then here is your choice...

1: Download a copy of Windows 7 (whichever version you had installed on the computer) any way possible; not excluding Torrent, Microsoft Partner Website, Borrowing a copy from a friend, or buying it from someone at the flee market. You are not installing it, so no key is required.

2: Boot up the computer and hit F12 to choose the boot device.

3: When you select DVD drive or USB (if you do a usb bootable drive) go through the prompt and eventually get to a repair option.

4: Here is where it gets tricky. You can try a start up repair and see what happens. If it doesn't work, go through again and this time choose command prompt. Type "Bootrec /fixboot", and then press Enter.

5: Play around with it, and see which might work. If bootrec alone doesn't work, repeat steps 1-3 and then try "bootrec /fixMBR" restart... and if that doesn't work, repeat steps 1-3 and try "bootrec /RebuildBcd". That rebuilds the Boot Configuration Data, after that it "should" find the OS and boot up.

If all else fails... use the Windows disk to reinstall the OS and use the OEM Windows 7 Serial number underneath the computer. That is your other option, if you don't care what information is lost on the computer.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

First of all we don't know what comes up on boot, does it say mbr is missing or no os found. We don't know because the op didn't say. Second tsf doesn't endorse software pirating and downloading a torrent is software pirating because that is how they distribute pirated software.

Lyre
A few more questions, sorry but I gotta ask in order to get you the help you need. What comes on screen when you boot the pc now? Can you check your bios to see if the download installed the newer version of that bios. This could be a simple setting with the hard drive like the sata being switched from ahci to ide mode but we need to know exactly what you see to help.


----------



## Edgedev (Dec 8, 2007)

He said that the error says "operating system" not found. There are only a limited reasons as to why that can happen. Mainly the MBR going corrupt or the BCD going bad. Either of which can be caused due to a BIOS update. 
If you don't believe me look it up on the Microsoft support page under "causes" for OS not found. 

Secondly, torrent was the only thing you focused on. You can get a copy over 1000 ways. I was just offering him a few. Its up to him to choose the method he feels most comfortable with. Just because TSF doesn't condone it, shouldn't mean it shouldn't be an offered option. Just make them aware that it is not the safest way. 

Lyre, if you are in school or know someone that is, ask them about getting a copy from MSDN. It's a completely legal one-time use copy.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Absolutely no illegal activity is condoned here and should not be suggested.
Torrents are almost all illegal and are a very good way to get infections.
The OP needs to acquire a legal copy of the OS.
The OP attempted a Bios update and it appears it went wrong. That commonly results in a trashed Mobo on a laptop or any other Mobo that uses a soldered on chip.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

From the description the op gave it almost sounds like the bios is fine except for the "No Operating system found" error. I would have to agree with Edgedev on getting a windows install disk to do a start up repair. I know win7 can make a rescue disk and that might help the op 

Edgedev, I would do that to any person who suggest using things like torrents to get stuff. It's a bad idea in more ways then one, There are better ways to get the disk and I focused on it because the op shouldn't do it because of the majpr issues with it. It's called looking out for the op, kind of like you telling your friend not to rob a bank or do something stupid. I'd rather not have some one take advice that doesn't end up in more problems down the road then give advice that causes them head aches in the long run.


----------



## dannpp2012 (Aug 5, 2012)

I saw a post in the win7 vista forums and JMPC posted this link that may help you out Download a repair/ recovery cd for windows 7 and windows Vista
You might find the stuff you need to make a repair disk


----------

